# woof-woof



## cyaxares_died

How is the sound a dog makes when barking transcribed in Dutch?


----------



## dreadedutch

In general we got "woef woef" for woof woof and pronounced pretty much the same.
But we also got "waf waf". Woef woef is used the most though.
We even have a "kef kef" for those midget/chiuaua type of dogs.


----------



## Suehil

I've also seen 'arf arf'.


----------



## Keyamon

Or wif wif for a (female) maltese


----------



## dreadedutch

I knew there would be others I haven't heard of yet


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Suehil said:


> I've also seen 'arf arf'.


I've seen "arf arf" in English, never in Dutch. I'd go with "woef" or "waf".


----------



## George French

Honden blaffen == Dogs bark.

GF..


----------



## Grytolle

Da's geen geen weergave van het geluid, maar een werkwoord

GO...


----------



## Syarikat

In comics you also sometimes see 'wraf wraf' although it is possible that that's just a translation artefact (I think I've seen it in the Dutch edition of Asterix, which is originally French).

Since the verb 'blaffen' has been mentioned above, it may be useful to note that 'kef kef' has its own verb 'keffen' and the kind of small, loud dog that makes this sound is sometimes called 'keffertje'.

Of course there are also other sounds assiocated with dogs, such as 'grommen' (growling) and 'janken' (whining).


----------

